# Any HDTV panels with active L/R 3D output in true 24fps ?



## Michael H.. (May 31, 2007)

Been looking for a 70" - 80" panel with active 3D which displays both L & R, individually, at* true 24fps in 3D*.
Not 3:2.
Not interpolation.
Not "Motion Control 240Hz/480Hz" or facsimile DSP / LED backlighting schemes.
Want to display L & R individually, each of the 24 discrete frames 5 times each: 5(1):5(2):5(3):...5(24) each second in 3D.

Once again, not spec'ing 2D, there are countless sets that do this in 2D mode, but do NOT in 3D.
Also, looking at L / R active, not Top / Bottom, where a 4K panel, 2160V, could provide 1080p rather than 540p.
Also, will consider plasmas at 144Hz, 72HZ L / R, 3 times each 24p frame, but prefer 192Hz, 96Hz L / R, 4 times each 24p frame.

There was a review a couple of years back for a 480Hz panel refresh, which displayed 240Hz each L / R, of which the frames were 1:0:1:0:1:0:1:0:1:0, IOW alternately displayed 5: 24p (same) frames with 5: "null" frames (black / no image), rather than: 10(1):10(2):10(3):...10(24).
Although it did not display each frame 10 times, the alternating null frame mitigated the "decay" artifact from the preceding frame, producing comparable results (to 10 images) with half the processing requirements.

Turned out that the technical contact to the tech writer "simplified" the explanation, not deliberately, but when the article came out, the technical writer had the process "re-explained" to him by the company expert(s). A retraction was issued afterwards.
A lot of this type of mis-communication in the "First Look" type articles on new sets, where the author will ask several sources at the manufacturers, get positive answers (as far as the 3D 24fps), and upon further research, find out that the information was not correct.
Can think of two or three of these regarding the Panasonic Plasmas.

I'm surprised that it's taken so long for 24p to be been implemented in 3D sets.
When the first 2D 1080p sets hit the market, 60Hz, it was < year before the the 120Hz/24p sets appeared.
I don't run across many asking the same question... so the manufacturers probably don't think they need to bother


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

At some point it is all just a numbers game that you will lose. If you worry more about the objective numbers than the subjective performance, you'll never be happy.

I'd be willing to bet that such a TV doesn't exist in the world of CE.


----------



## Michael H.. (May 31, 2007)

harsh said:


> At some point it is all just a numbers game that you will lose. If you worry more about the objective numbers than the subjective performance, you'll never be happy.
> 
> I'd be willing to bet that such a TV doesn't exist in the world of CE.


In this case, it's actually about both the objective numbers and subjective performance.
What I'm looking for, in 3D mode, is what buyers have come to expect in their 2D sets.
In 2D, the objective numbers, true 24fps capability, address the subjective performance complaints, 3:2 judder, 240Hz DSP motion control quality, from lack of true 24fps capability.
Higher end (2D) HDTV customers expect true 24fps in their sets to avoid those issues. 
I'm just carrying that expectation to the sets' 3D mode to avoid those same issues.
I know a few people with higher end 2D/3D sets, and all of them are less than thrilled with the 3D performance, for this reason as well as others, resulting in now rarely using the 3D mode unless demo-ing for a visitor.
It's no secret that 3D sales have fallen far short of manufacturers hopes and expectations, and a large part of that is early adopters have been very critical, akin to a negative word of mouth film review... killing it. 
I really don't envision that I would use 3D even 5% of the time... so why do I care about this?
It's time for an upgrade for my theater set, and I'm only trying to minimize it's obsolescence.
Want it to perform up to an acceptable level in 3D down the road... so insistent on meeting the objective number criteria.
Irritated that I'm looking at ~$5K or more for a set that I know is not going to perform to acceptable 3D expectations.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Did you read the announcement that ESPN is discontinuing its 3D channel? 3D broadcast tv is on life support now with little hope of a revival I'm afraid. I watch some fantastic programming on the 3D offerfings, I will be very disappointed if it continues to decline.


----------

